
Jobs: $1 in salary, nearly $1 billion in stock - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/04/17/BUGKVP9O2L1.DTL&type=tech
======
aston
Yay, capital gains tax.

<http://valleywag.com/tech/greed/the-grotesque-1-salary-251104.php>

